# Pressemeldung DGzRS:Seenotkreuzer jetzt auf Station im Wohnzimmerregal



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2005)

*Pressemitteilung DGzRS*

*Seenotkreuzer jetzt auf Station im Wohnzimmerregal*

Revell präsentiert HERMANN MARWEDE im Maßstab 1:72

Im Wohnzimmerregal macht der größte Seenotkreuzer der DGzRS, die HERMANN MARWEDE, schon was her… allerdings im Maßstab 1:72 und aus über 300 Einzelteilen zusammengebaut. Revell Product Manager Ullrich Taubert, der das Projekt initiierte: “Die HERMANN MARWEDE gehört zu den ganz großen Highlights unseres Hauses!“ 

Die im westfälischen Bünde ansässige Modellbaufirma Revell setzt damit die erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit mit der DGzRS fort, die schon in den 80er Jahren mit den Modellen der Seenotkreuzer BERLIN und ARKONA ihren Anfang nahm.

Dank modernstem Formenbau ist es den Modellbauprofis gelungen, den aus 302 Einzelteilen bestehenden Seenotkreuzer im Maßstab 1:72 in bemerkenswerter Präzision und Passgenauigkeit zu fertigen. 

Zum „Stapellauf“ geht die Replik der HERMANN MARWEDE mit beeindruckenden 65 Zentimetern Gesamtlänge. Detaillierte Decks und Aufbauten sowie die exakte Darstellung der wichtigsten technischen Gerätschaften sorgen für große Authentizität des Modells. 

Als unverbindlicher Preis sind 39,99 Euro vom Hersteller empfohlen. Mit einer Spende unterstützt Revell die DGzRS. Ullrich Taubert: „Auch damit wollen wir ein kleines Zeichen unserer Verbundenheit zur DGzRS und ihrer vorbildlichen Arbeit setzen.“

Hier gehts zur DGzRS


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldung DGzRS:Seenotkreuzer jetzt auf Station im Wohnzimmerregal*

Immer wenn was von der DGzRS kommt, muss ich doch wieder drauf hinweisen, dass Spenden für die DGzRS mehr als sinnvoll für alle Meeresangler sind!!
Siehe auch hier!!


----------

